# MUFE Mat Velvet + for dry/combo skin



## leahrenae (Aug 22, 2014)

hey, hey... I'm curious if anyone with a slightly dry/kinda combo skin type has used mat velvet + (basically anyone who doesn't have very oily skin)...

  does it latch on to dry patches? 
  smooth finish?
  it is really a velvet finish?

  I'm thinking of trying it out, I've been growing quite oily in my t-zone area...

  any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Sep 10, 2014)

I am normal/dry and when I have super dry areas (nose and hairline usually) it does tend to be harder to blend. I have found that if I use extra primer under my foundation on those areas it helps. I do love a matte finish sometimes, and this is my go-to matte foundation since I can no longer get my prescriptives. I also love diorskin.


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 10, 2014)

JenMakeupHair said:


> I am normal/dry and when I have super dry areas (nose and hairline usually) it does tend to be harder to blend. I have found that if I use extra primer under my foundation on those areas it helps. I do love a matte finish sometimes, and this is my go-to matte foundation since I can no longer get my prescriptives. I also love diorskin.


  thanks for your input! I may go grab a sample and try it out for a few days


----------



## sparkles69 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have normal to dry skin and when I tried it I hated the way it looked around my dry areas. I liked the HD foundation much better.


----------

